# z-man 2.5 grubs



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

What species have you targeted with these and what colors were best


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

SurfanFish said:


> Bass. Motor Oil.


I think I heard Samboman say he'd had a lot of luck with these on bream in your neighbourhood Eagle


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barra
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63642


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

literally everything that swims will eat z-man 2.5 grubs

bloodworm n pearl shimmer


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Squidley said:


> SurfanFish said:
> 
> 
> > Bass. Motor Oil.
> ...


Thanks 
I will give them a shot - hopefully this weekend


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

I notice Samboman has not posted for a while 
is he still about


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bream: MOTOR-OIL
TAILOR: CHARTREUSE 
Flathead: ANYTHING 
:lol:


----------

